# Pontiac Vibe



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Does anyone here Uber in one of these? I've seen you can pick up older ones cheap. Seems to be a restyled Toyota Matrix, which is based on the Corolla so should be reliable with good mpg. Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Does anyone here Uber in one of these? I've seen you can pick up older ones cheap. Seems to be a restyled Toyota Matrix, which is based on the Corolla so should be reliable with good mpg. Thoughts, anyone?


Sounds like a great choice as an UberX and yes its nothing more than a Toyota Matrix, just maybe a slightly cheaper price because of the nameplate...funny how that works sometimes, lol!


----------



## ubervibe (Dec 7, 2015)

Yep, I've got an '03 with 220k on it. Picked it up at an auction for $2k several years ago. Started Ubering with it this year. It's a fun car. Not the best looking thing, but it works. Goes forever if it's maintained. 

Was assembled in Cali on the same line as the Corolla. Matrix is assembled in Canada. Was designed by Toyota and shares many components as the Corolla, including engine and transmission. MPG is decent from the high 20's to low 30's. Genvibe website or genvibe on Facebook is a great source of information for all things Vibe.

Good luck!


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Toyota and Pontiac designed the vehicle together, so yes it's primarily just the nameplate that differs. Good size and decent mpgs, sounds like a good deal if you can get one for cheap.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

ubervibe said:


> Yep, I've got an '03 with 220k on it. Picked it up at an auction for $2k several years ago. Started Ubering with it this year. It's a fun car. Not the best looking thing, but it works. Goes forever if it's maintained.
> 
> Was assembled in Cali on the same line as the Corolla. Matrix is assembled in Canada. Was designed by Toyota and shares many components as the Corolla, including engine and transmission. MPG is decent from the high 20's to low 30's. Genvibe website or genvibe on Facebook is a great source of information for all things Vibe.
> 
> Good luck!


Is the Vibe quiet or noisy on the highway? As in can you have a conversation with back seat passengers without having to raise your voice?


----------

